# flooded out!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having had torrential rain all night, I guess it was obvious that our river was gonna flood over the driveway, but we had to go out this morning to pick up my sons MRI results. We just managed to get the car thru the river altho it was about two feet deep. Anyway we went to Málaga, picked up his resluts, went to Mercadona and then went home. The river by this time was a good 3ft deep, about 12 feet wide and flowing very rapidly. We couldnt get the car thru it! 


so we were flooded out! We decided to go to my friends Cafe and have a drink and a cake - well what else could we do??? We met "Sparkplug" a forum member there who has become a friend - and who has a very sturdy landrover. He came back with us to our driveway and somehow managed to tow our picasso thru the river!! So thankyou Sparkplug. Now of course, we're flooded in!!!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Not a problem!
Went back to the cafe and followed them home too - their river was deeper and faster flowing than the one I drowned mine in this morning! They decided to go the long way round after it swept the back of mine round when i reversed in to gauge the depth.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> Not a problem!
> Went back to the cafe and followed them home too - their river was deeper and faster flowing than the one I drowned mine in this morning! They decided to go the long way round after it swept the back of mine round when i reversed in to gauge the depth.....



Poor Kate! Us Brits really arent prepared for this sort of rain are we. We all want these beautiful villas in the campo, the views, up pretty little tracks..... We dont give a thought to what happens when it rains - really rains!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Poor Kate! Us Brits really arent prepared for this sort of rain are we. We all want these beautiful villas in the campo, the views, up pretty little tracks..... We dont give a thought to what happens when it rains - really rains!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jo xxx


they were all set for driving thru it till i showed them how fast it was going!


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Not so much of a Heap now is it lol?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> Not so much of a Heap now is it lol?



Its still a RHD!!!!!! :tongue1:

Jo xxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its still a RHD!!!!!! :tongue1:
> 
> Jo xxx


i´ll remember that when you ring tommorow................:eyebrows:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Having had torrential rain all night, I guess it was obvious that our river was gonna flood over the driveway, but we had to go out this morning to pick up my sons MRI results. We just managed to get the car thru the river altho it was about two feet deep. Anyway we went to Málaga, picked up his resluts, went to Mercadona and then went home. The river by this time was a good 3ft deep, about 12 feet wide and flowing very rapidly. We couldnt get the car thru it!
> 
> 
> so we were flooded out! We decided to go to my friends Cafe and have a drink and a cake - well what else could we do??? We met "Sparkplug" a forum member there who has become a friend - and who has a very sturdy landrover. He came back with us to our driveway and somehow managed to tow our picasso thru the river!! So thankyou Sparkplug. Now of course, we're flooded in!!!!!!!
> ...


Jo, seriously, don't drive across a flooded road!
What would be a good idea would be to take a dated photo everytime it floods, and then take these photos to the town hall and house owner to see if any thing can be done.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Jo, seriously, don't drive across a flooded road!
> What would be a good idea would be to take a dated photo everytime it floods, and then take these photos to the town hall and house owner to see if any thing can be done.



Well after a night of more torrential rain, we aint going nowhere anytime soon! The river across our road this morning is about 20 ft wide, probably about 4 ft deep in the middle and is flowing very fast!!! I've taken some photos but I cant seem to post them on here - I'll have a go at putting them in my album later!!! I assume this rain sint just over our village and the rest of southern Spain must be suffering too?? Our TV/satellite is playing up so I cant see the news!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been in Spain (from the US) for one week today. It's been pretty much rain, rain, rain... Got a cold on Sunday, but slept all day yesterday - first real sleep since arriving - and have mostly beaten the cold. But every time I'd wake, the sound rain just got louder. Now the steps outside this b&b are a waterfall, and just like you, the ford out of here is awash. There is a (fantastic) footbridge however - we can, I'm told, wak over the footbridge then back to a car kept on the other side of the river if we need to be out & about. But where to go in all this rain? Sounds like everyone's in the same boat. Glad I'm planning on a six-week stay because, had it just been for this week, I'm afraid it would have been a bust. (a wash?)


jojo said:


> Having had torrential rain all night, I guess it was obvious that our river was gonna flood over the driveway, but we had to go out this morning to pick up my sons MRI results. We just managed to get the car thru the river altho it was about two feet deep. Anyway we went to Málaga, picked up his resluts, went to Mercadona and then went home. The river by this time was a good 3ft deep, about 12 feet wide and flowing very rapidly. We couldnt get the car thru it!
> 
> 
> so we were flooded out! We decided to go to my friends Cafe and have a drink and a cake - well what else could we do??? We met "Sparkplug" a forum member there who has become a friend - and who has a very sturdy landrover. He came back with us to our driveway and somehow managed to tow our picasso thru the river!! So thankyou Sparkplug. Now of course, we're flooded in!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My husbands cousin was drowned when crossing a ford near his home in North Yorkshire which he had crossed many times before. This time he misjudged how deep the water was that was rushing over the ford and his car was swept downstream and he lost his life.

So people PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be very careful about crossing flooded streams.

Veronic


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately jo, you've got it all day today as well. I saw the weather on La 1 this morning and Malaga appears to have drowned! The whole coast down & into Portugal is the same, & tomorrow as well. we have cloud and some drizzle here at mo, but it rained yesterday & a bit last Sat. afternoon. Which is unusual for here, must be this 'global warming'. lol.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> My husbands cousin was drowned when crossing a ford near his home in North Yorkshire which he had crossed many times before. This time he misjudged how deep the water was that was rushing over the ford and his car was swept downstream and he lost his life.
> 
> So people PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be very careful about crossing flooded streams.
> 
> Veronic


Thanks for your warning s. Dont worry, I'm too much of a baby to even try - certainly while its like this - we're stocked up with necessities. My nieghbour is supposed to be flying to England later - hhhmmm!!?? and my OH is also supposed to flying back there tonight?!??


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Spare a thought for the rescued pets at PAD shelter. It floods down there on a regular basis. If you have any unwanted dry towels or blankets to donate, I know they would be appreciated. I'm sure other animal shelters along the coast will be in a similar boat (excuse the pun!)

The weather forecast I saw said rain all this week, dry Saturday, then rain all next week!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we actually have sunshine at the moment - I think its gonna be short lived cos there are some nasty looking clouds around!

Jo xxx


----------



## bryson0709 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like a typical summers day in Scotland!

Janice x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Now of course, we're flooded in!!!!!!!
> Jo xxxx


Glad you're OK - just seen the news and logged into to check

I got half way to work and found the road shut with snow.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Restablecido el tráfico en todas las carreteras de la provincia excepto en un tramo de Cártama. SUR.es

The latest update

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I was watching people on the tele being helicoptered out of their houses earlier - reminded me of here in Oct 2007!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I was watching people on the tele being helicoptered out of their houses earlier - reminded me of here in Oct 2007!



My friend lives just up on the hill by some houses where a couple of helicopters are rescuing people. She says she hasnt seen it this bad for 6 years!? She's trapped in her house too - cant go to work, cant get her kids to school..... It seems we're all having a bit of a drama around here today

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank God for LandRovers, whether LHD or RHD.:clap2:
Two cars were stuck in our rio fording place today.
Even with our trusty Disco, we decided discretion was the better part of valour and used the cambio de sentido 500m down the autovia.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Thank God for LandRovers, whether LHD or RHD.:clap2:
> Two cars were stuck in our rio fording place today.
> Even with our trusty Disco, we decided discretion was the better part of valour and used the cambio de sentido 500m down the autovia.



Yes, I have to say that our friend "sparkplug" from the forum has been invaluable with his landrover. He's kindly taken our neighbour to the airport for her trip back to England - which she couldnt have done without him! Our driveway is much imporved to how it was first thing this morning, but still impassable in a normal car!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, I have to say that our friend "sparkplug" from the forum has been invaluable with his landrover. He's kindly taken our neighbour to the airport for her trip back to England - which she couldnt have done without him! Our driveway is much imporved to how it was first thing this morning, but still impassable in a normal car!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You should get your OH to construct a portable bridge for use during times of heavy rain
Or purchase a little rubber dinghy!
I used to hate the LR when we first got it but I've grown to love it since we've been here.
The space behind the back seat is taken up completely by OLA's bed. He reclines on it in his harness when we take him out, his favourite toy by his side. (As in the photo).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhmm.... sunny and blue skies this morning!?? It rained a little during the night, but nothing too significant. The "river" has gone down a bit so poor Ruby got to go to school (hee hee!!) The forecast for today was for more rain, so...... ???

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We were struck by lightning this morning. The wifi modem has blown as well as the desk top computer it was wired into. I've resorted to plugging in the wired modem with a laptop to keep me going, but are there any computer geeks out there can point me in the right direction??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> We were struck by lightning this morning. The wifi modem has blown as well as the desk top computer it was wired into. I've resorted to plugging in the wired modem with a laptop to keep me going, but are there any computer geeks out there can point me in the right direction??


 
Sorry to hear that Lynn 
I don't know anything about computers, but just to let you know when that happened to us we were able to claim on the insurance and somebody quickly came out to replace the modem


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have been intending to buy surge protector plugs for the past five years. Maybe reading about your unforunate experience will be the impetus needed.
Hope you get sorted soon, we know what a lifeline our computers are to us all.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We have been intending to buy surge protector plugs for the past five years. Maybe reading about your unforunate experience will be the impetus needed.
> Hope you get sorted soon, we know what a lifeline our computers are to us all.


As it happens, my computer was plugged into a surge protector, but the problem was the ethernet connection to the modem. I have found a 'geek' up in Alhaurin who is looking at the computer and modem for me. In the meantime, I'm getting more surge protectors for the telly, Sky digibox and Wii as I think the kids would up sticks and get the first plane back to the UK if we lost all those as well! 

Sun is out now and whilst the garden still has a temporary ornamental lake in one corner, and the pool is now infinity edge, it all looks lovely outdoors.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> As it happens, my computer was plugged into a surge protector, but the problem was the ethernet connection to the modem. I have found a 'geek' up in Alhaurin who is looking at the computer and modem for me. In the meantime, I'm getting more surge protectors for the telly, Sky digibox and Wii as I think the kids would up sticks and get the first plane back to the UK if we lost all those as well!
> 
> Sun is out now and whilst the garden still has a temporary ornamental lake in one corner, and the pool is now infinity edge, it all looks lovely outdoors.


So even with a surge protector you can have problems...I guess if you get a direct hit, nothing will prevent melt-down.
We used to get very frequent and violent t-storms and some spectacular electrical storms in the CR but almost only in summer. Once we were trapped for an hour under a covered bit at the end of our swimming pool, it was raining so hard we decided to wait it out. We watched lightning bolts fall all around us. Later we learnt that our friend's house had been struck and she lost computer and tv.
But I don't recall a single storm here during the long hot summer.
We took the dog out between storms today, up in the hills and it was just fantastic....for about an hour. Our garden is like yours -our RHD UK plated car which has been the catalyst for so many posts  and which is used so infrequently that I have to start it once a week just to keep the battery alive is under cover surrounded by puddles and as I don't fancy walking through water to get to it the battery will most likely have to be put on charge....
I'm flying to London H/row tomorrow from Gibraltar -hopefully. Last week flights were diverted to Malaga because of adverse weather so fingers crossed...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You can get surge protection installed on the main in-comer (in the breaker board) that is supposed to protect the whole installation but I use the cheapest & most effective surge protection. It's a manual system called "Unplug the lot"..... and I know it's 100% effective



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> You can get surge protection installed on the main in-comer (in the breaker board) that is supposed to protect the whole installation but I use the cheapest & most effective surge protection. It's a manual system called "Unplug the lot"..... and I know it's 100% effective
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


that's exactly what we do:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> You can get surge protection installed on the main in-comer (in the breaker board) that is supposed to protect the whole installation but I use the cheapest & most effective surge protection. It's a manual system called "Unplug the lot"..... and I know it's 100% effective
> 
> But if we'd done that we'd have missed last night's footie......
> We took our chances..


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> So even with a surge protector you can have problems...I guess if you get a direct hit, nothing will prevent melt-down.
> We used to get very frequent and violent t-storms and some spectacular electrical storms in the CR but almost only in summer. Once we were trapped for an hour under a covered bit at the end of our swimming pool, it was raining so hard we decided to wait it out. We watched lightning bolts fall all around us. Later we learnt that our friend's house had been struck and she lost computer and tv.
> But I don't recall a single storm here during the long hot summer.
> We took the dog out between storms today, up in the hills and it was just fantastic....for about an hour. Our garden is like yours -our RHD UK plated car which has been the catalyst for so many posts  and which is used so infrequently that I have to start it once a week just to keep the battery alive is under cover surrounded by puddles and as I don't fancy walking through water to get to it the battery will most likely have to be put on charge....
> I'm flying to London H/row tomorrow from Gibraltar -hopefully. Last week flights were diverted to Malaga because of adverse weather so fingers crossed...


what time do you need to be in gib????? If im not online later ask jojo nicely for my number and give me a call as i´m going there tommorow to actually do some work for the first time in a week!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sparkplug said:


> what time do you need to be in gib????? If im not online later ask jojo nicely for my number and give me a call as i´m going there tommorow to actually do some work for the first time in a week!


You are a lovely man!! I'm getting the BA flight which leaves at 8.10 p.m. which will be too late for you but I think that's really great of you to offer.
After all, you don't know me and I could turn out to be an ageing bunny-boiling type
There are still nice people in the world......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> You are a lovely man!! I'm getting the BA flight which leaves at 8.10 p.m. which will be too late for you but I think that's really great of you to offer.
> After all, you don't know me and I could turn out to be an ageing bunny-boiling type
> There are still nice people in the world......



Actually, I can vouch for Sparkplug Mary. I initially met him and his grilfriend when he needed to store a trailer and I offered to let him keep it in my garden. He's been a real angel. I helped him move into his new house and thats when I got stopped by the guardia - and started that bloody car thread LOL

But Sparkplug has a landrover and he got us out of our house and, through our river, he got my neighbour out and to the airport, he helped another friend of mine who's car had broken down, and his wife who's car window had fallen out - and he's done it all for nothing!!!!!

He's a really nice chap - a geordy and wears a filthy, dirty coat, but you cant have everything LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Actually, I can vouch for Sparkplug Mary. I initially met him and his grilfriend when he needed to store a trailer and I offered to let him keep it in my garden. He's been a real angel. I helped him move into his new house and thats when I got stopped by the guardia - and started that bloody car thread LOL
> 
> But Sparkplug has a landrover and he got us out of our house and, through our river, he got my neighbour out and to the airport, he helped another friend of mine who's car had broken down, and his wife who's car window had fallen out - and he's done it all for nothing!!!!!
> 
> ...


There's a bit in the Bible about 'entertaining angels unawares'. So who knows??
(Years ago I was active in our local RC church and I can remember scripture quotes for most occasions. I can also swear fluently in several languages. It's useful to have a variety of skills at yer disposal..)


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

try to help where I can - I´m a great believer in what goes around comes around. :yo:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My sons school in Cartama has been closed today cos they're predicting that Cartama Estacion is gonna be flooded again by the "Rio Guadelhorce" which takes the load when the lakes at "El Chorro" overfill and they have to open the floodgates. We had fairly heavy rain all night. My "ford" is passable, but that will probably fill up some more too as it seems to be connected to the Guadelhorce somehow! 

Apparently the forecast here is for a sunny day tomorrow, followed by a week of more heavy rain! Great! At least, unlike the UK the rain here all comes at once and then its over with!!?

Jo xxxx


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 19, 2010)

A poignant note.

Whilst living in France last year a couple of guys on the way home from celebrating one of their birthdays decided to cross a fast flowing ford...... A bad decision.... the 4 X 4 WAS SWEPT OFF THE ROAD. The driver managed to escape and get to the bank, the passenger didn't and his body was found a couple of miles downstream the next day..... The driver was subsequently arrested for involuntary manslaughter.
A salutary warning for taking stupid risks in such a situation I think......


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Goatherd said:


> A poignant note.
> 
> Whilst living in France last year a couple of guys on the way home from celebrating one of their birthdays decided to cross a fast flowing ford...... A bad decision.... the 4 X 4 WAS SWEPT OFF THE ROAD. The driver managed to escape and get to the bank, the passenger didn't and his body was found a couple of miles downstream the next day..... The driver was subsequently arrested for involuntary manslaughter.
> A salutary warning for taking stupid risks in such a situation I think......


Yep, we had the same about 4 yrs. ago with 2 Germans, in seperate 4x4's, whose houses are accessed from a rambla. They were using the rambla to go to Águilas but what they failed to realise was that although it wasn't raining where they were it was raining heavily on all the hills & mountains around them and the water flows down into the rambla. This is what happened, one moment a trickle, next a torrent. 
The 1st. managed to get out of his car & clamber to safety but his friend in the other car was swept all the way down to Águilas where the car was found on the beach & some days later his body was recovered from the sea.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for that you two!!!! I wont cross our ford while its "raging" hence I've been stuck in the house. Its not too bad now, only a few inches deep, about three foot wide and flowing fairly slowly.

Its actually been a beautiful day here today, albeit a bit windy, but in a sheltered spot its been almost "bikini" weather !!!! Not that I've had the time to sit in it for very long


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We have been intending to buy surge protector plugs for the past five years. Maybe reading about your unforunate experience will be the impetus needed.
> Hope you get sorted soon, we know what a lifeline our computers are to us all.


I have now had the computer repaired, and have had to buy a new wifi modem, so the whole lightening experience has been costly and timeconsuming (that is surely the bi-line for everything in Spain isn't it lol!)

Anyway, for anyone interested, Lidl is selling surge protector plugs for 14.99 at the mo. It has 8 plugs and even one for your phone line to go through (this is what the lightening travelled down to do all the damage).


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

By the way, JoJo, with all this rain again, I guess you'll be stuck in again tomorrow?!!


----------

